# Apple II Collector



## Stigma (26 Février 2007)

Bonjour,
Ayant r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233; un Apple IIe complet sans souris, je voudrais savoir si on peut bricoler une souris PC (&#224; boule) pour l'adapter sur ma pi&#232;ce de mus&#233;e :rateau: 
Merci
PS : Existe t'il un forum d&#233;di&#233; aux antiquit&#233;s de ce genre ?


----------



## supermoquette (26 Février 2007)

http://apple2history.org/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_II


----------



## David_b (26 Février 2007)

J'ai la mémoire qui flanche, mais y avait une souris pour le IIe ?

je me souviens pas d'en avoir eu une :rose: ou


----------



## melaure (26 Février 2007)

David_b a dit:


> J'ai la mémoire qui flanche, mais y avait une souris pour le IIe ?
> 
> je me souviens pas d'en avoir eu une :rose: ou



Sur le II+, je n'en avais pas en tout cas


----------



## Zyrol (26 Février 2007)

C'est plus &#224; sa place ici...


----------



## brancat (26 Février 2007)

David_b a dit:


> J'ai la mémoire qui flanche, mais y avait une souris pour le IIe ?
> 
> je me souviens pas d'en avoir eu une :rose: ou




Oui, à condition d'avoir une carte souris.
C'était la même que celle du Mac Plus (prise DB 9)
Je ne voudrais pas te décourager, mais ça va être dur à trouver!

Sinon, le forum indispensable pour l'Apple II:

http://andrea.nfrance.com/~eq29163/forum/viewforum.php?f=27&sid=21cb4328bfe8140d81f5aff78e8981fe


----------



## mfay (26 Février 2007)

C'est vrai que sur le IIe, ce qu'il faut ce n'est pas une souris : C'est un *Joystick*.

Tout les super-jeux qu'il y a sur le IIe, dont le 1er "Castle of Wolfenstein" avec des graphiques et des sons extraordinaires :










Bon la, c'est un IIc, mais il y a un beau Joystick : Sur Castle of Wolfenstein - Un bouton pour sortir le flingue et un bouton pour tirer. 

Et la, j'ai un IIe, un IIgs et un Mac SE :


----------



## naas (26 Février 2007)

:love: raaaaahhhhh castle wolfenstein, un must ! il y avait aussi aztec


----------



## melaure (27 Février 2007)

Quelle belle collection !


----------



## Stigma (27 Février 2007)

David_b a dit:


> J'ai la mémoire qui flanche, mais y avait une souris pour le IIe ?
> 
> je me souviens pas d'en avoir eu une :rose: ou


 
Sur pas mal de disquettes, le programme demande : Souris, paddle ou Jostick
J'ai un joysticke dont les boutons ne marchent plus. J'attends un pote électronicien qui doit m'en fournir 2.


----------



## chandy (1 Septembre 2007)

Un petit déterrage, j'ai un apple IIc qui traine dans un coin depuis un bail (on me l'avait refilé, je devais avoir 15ans pour bricoler du BASIC hihi) et je voudrais savoir si ça vaut quelque chose à le revente ?


----------

